# LOD for iPhone 5?



## xsaqzw

I picked up a set of the V-Moda M-80's (fantastic by the way) and have been looking at purchasing the E17 for my iPhone 5. I know most people run the LOD cable from their iPhone, but since they changed the dock connector on the new iPhone it will no longer work. I was wondering if anyone was making a new connector yet, or if one is in the works.
   
  Thanks,
  Nicholas


----------



## fuzzyash

nope not possible as the moment
  they need an apple authentication chip


----------



## cssarrow

yeah, you need to wait for the time being. Also when you buy the E17, be careful for fakes. i fear that mine is fake.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> yeah, you need to wait for the time being. Also when you buy the E17, be careful for fakes. i fear that mine is fake.


 
   
  where did you buy it from?
   
  i got mine from an authorized dealer but i havent checked the code on their website yet...


----------



## average_joe

I believe the iPhone 5 only has digital out, so you will need a DAC.


----------



## Necrontyr

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I believe the iPhone 5 only has digital out, so you will need a DAC.


 
   
  Thats quite a sweeping statement.  So far ... you cant just recommend "a dac" for the iPhone 5 , *no-one* has build a digital out connector yet and *no-one *has promised compatibility with the digital out signal that apple will probably encrypt or do something else with , its not like apple are providing you with a tosLink out or generic USB compatibility here ...
   
  So at the moment *I would recommend* the new Lightning to old 30 pin dock connector that provides old fashioned Line out , and use one of the normal 30  pin LOD connectors until some company pays apple the licensing fee for creating a compatible digital connector and providing standardized output for a DAC as you suggested.


----------



## SennHI808

Pretty much my deal breaker, purchased the S3 which I am playing FLAC files to my Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII. No regrets!!


----------



## Necrontyr

Quote: 





sennhi808 said:


> Pretty much my deal breaker, purchased the S3 which I am playing FLAC files to my Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII. No regrets!!


 
   
  Yea, I got the iPhone 5 going in fully knowing this was gonna happen, and so far i havent been too upset , i cant appreciate the nuances on my commute anyway, when i get home I dont need my phone to hear awesome music


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





necrontyr said:


> Thats quite a sweeping statement.  So far ... you cant just recommend "a dac" for the iPhone 5 , *no-one* has build a digital out connector yet and *no-one *has promised compatibility with the digital out signal that apple will probably encrypt or do something else with , its not like apple are providing you with a tosLink out or generic USB compatibility here ...
> 
> So at the moment *I would recommend* the new Lightning to old 30 pin dock connector that provides old fashioned Line out , and use one of the normal 30  pin LOD connectors until some company pays apple the licensing fee for creating a compatible digital connector and providing standardized output for a DAC as you suggested.


 
   
  The Lightning connector is digital only, so the Lightning to 30 pin connector would have to have a DAC in it to convert the audio signal to analog for LOD use.  
   
   
Quote from an Audioquest employee, Steve Silberman: 





> [size=medium]DragonFly will not work with any iOS device because it draws too much power. Keep in mind we are working on a device specifically for iOS and for Android called HummingBird and BumbleBee (respectively). These devices will also be asynchronous USB. They will also have rechargeable batteries built in so that they will not draw too much from the iOS and Droids. They should be available sometime early next year. That's all I can tell you for now. [/size][size=medium][/size]
> [size=medium][/size]
> [size=medium][/size]
> [size=medium]Best regards, [/size][size=medium][/size]
> ...


----------



## Necrontyr

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> The Lightning connector is digital only, so the Lightning to 30 pin connector would have to have a DAC in it to convert the audio signal to analog for LOD use.


 
   
  It does , and i dont know what quality it is ( probably mediocre )


----------



## bloodbathxtc

i got a iphone 4s 64gb with e17 and denon ahd5000(mark mod), i have no regrets, idk if i shud get the iphone 5, even if i do i will have to wait for a customized LOD tht works like l9


----------



## julianbell92

It's a Wolfson WM8533 by the looks of it: http://www.standard.co.uk/business/markets/market-roundup-wolfson-on-the-rise-as-suspicion-of-apple-deal-starts-to-leak-out-8211979.html
  Quote: 





necrontyr said:


> It does , and i dont know what quality it is ( probably mediocre )


----------



## SMBuscemi

I have one being made by Whiplash Audio. Haven't got it yet, pics to follow when I do get it this week (hopefully).


----------

